# Which DRAM timings should I tighten at 3800Mhz?



## Machinus (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a pretty good B-die kit, but it's 64GB, and the IMC cannot keep it stable past 3800Mhz.

So, I'd like to tighten my timings instead to improve performance. My current configuration is:

Auros Master B550
SOC: 1.2V with "Low" LLC. I think this is 25% although the BIOS doesn't explicitly say that
DRAM: 1.4V
Timings: 16-16-16-16-36 28-52
Leaving everything else to be set by "Auto" gives these voltages and timings:






This RAM will boot at 3866, but it will fail large Prime after a few minutes, so I think there is a little more room in it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 6, 2021)

I assume those 16gb sticks so you're already ahead with being able to run them at 3800 on the FCLK. I threw specs for typical b-die at that density into dram calc. You can try targeting these timings but I'd target slightly higher than 1.4v on dram voltage. G.Skill recommended voltage for kits at this speed are 1.4v-1.45v fyi. Oh I should add as far as the settings, I don't touch PDM, GDM or manually set command rate, leave those on auto. You can go manual on those for a slight decrease in latency but you'll have to make a trade off with moar voltage.


----------



## juular (Apr 7, 2021)

Machinus said:


> SOC: 1.2V with "Low" LLC


Isn't that a bit high ? Also, are you sure that 1.9GHz Fclk is stable on you ? Have you tested it extensively enough (like a few days or so of normal usage mixed with occasional stress tests).


----------



## Machinus (Apr 7, 2021)

juular said:


> Isn't that a bit high ? Also, are you sure that 1.9GHz Fclk is stable on you ? Have you tested it extensively enough (like a few days or so of normal usage mixed with occasional stress tests).



The stock SOC is 1.2 for the 5950x on B550. That comes out of the motherboard. So, perhaps this has been increased for Zen3?

I have tested 1900fclk with many hours of Prime95 tests, and it seems stable to me. 1933 fails Prime load tests.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 7, 2021)

tras 32
trc 48
tfaw 16

Those might not work but should, the biggest boost you can give it is from trfc but idk how low you can go with 64gb, I would start with 300-400 and if it boots try lowering it until it crashes workers as soon as you start P95 and add 50 to that value and you should have stability.

Here's what someone else was running stable with 16gb at 1.45v on a ryzen 5000


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2021)

I've found there is significant diminishing returns when running your infinity clock past 1900. In fact, even though I have a Rev. B set that is rock stable at 4000/2000, all of my benchmarks score better at 3800/1900. So honestly, you have good timings at 3800. I'd just leave it at that if you are talking about daily use. Timings...maybe get your TRFC down a bit.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 7, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I have a pretty good B-die kit, but it's 64GB, and the IMC cannot keep it stable past 3800Mhz.
> 
> So, I'd like to tighten my timings instead to improve performance. My current configuration is:
> 
> ...


If those are B-dies, then your tRFC is way high and should be the first thing to address.


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 7, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I assume those 16gb sticks so you're already ahead with being able to run them at 3800 on the FCLK. I threw specs for typical b-die at that density into dram calc. You can try targeting these timings but I'd target slightly higher than 1.4v on dram voltage. G.Skill recommended voltage for kits at this speed are 1.4v-1.45v fyi. Oh I should add as far as the settings, I don't touch PDM, GDM or manually set command rate, leave those on auto. You can go manual on those for a slight decrease in latency but you'll have to make a trade off with moar voltage.
> 
> View attachment 195559


I would go with this set of timings as Calculator suggests.
Keep DRAM voltage 1.4V or maybe increase it to 1.45V if it’s not stable. b-dies dont care about voltage as long as you can keep it cool, around 40C ideally.

SoC voltage on the other hand seems a bit high. It’s not about increased voltage for the 5000 series. Some boards are feeding unnecessary high voltage to SoC. I would try around 1.10~1.12V.

tFAW and tRFC are way to high for your sticks.

In order to run above 1900MHz you must first determine if CPU subsystems can do that (UMC and IF). That is UCLK and FCLK.
You must loose timings a lot and test it. If it’s ok then you start tighten timings.

According to some experienced users the following power saving settings should be disabled when MCLK/UCLK/FCLK are OCed.

PowerDownMode: Disabled
DF C-States: Disabled
SoC/Uncore OC Mode: Enabled


----------



## juular (Apr 7, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I have tested 1900fclk with many hours of Prime95 tests, and it seems stable to me. 1933 fails Prime load tests.


In my experience, stress tests don't catch up IF instability, you need to use the PC a few days normally, it may pass all and any stress tests for hours and then randomly crash when you browse internet or play a game.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 7, 2021)

juular said:


> In my experience, stress tests don't catch up IF instability, you need to use the PC a few days normally, it may pass all and any stress tests for hours and then randomly crash when you browse internet or play a game.


A little trick I've found that tends to catch IF instability quickly is to run a loop of Realbench benchmark with endless youtube videos playing at the same time. If a system is going to crash because of IF, it WILL happen within a couple of hours of doing this.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 8, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> I would go with this set of timings as Calculator suggests.
> Keep DRAM voltage 1.4V or maybe increase it to 1.45V if it’s not stable. b-dies dont care about voltage as long as you can keep it cool, around 40C ideally.
> 
> SoC voltage on the other hand seems a bit high. It’s not about increased voltage for the 5000 series. Some boards are feeding unnecessary high voltage to SoC. I would try around 1.10~1.12V.
> ...



Thank you for the detailed suggestions. I tried to utilize all of these settings.

I have tested the new configuration a lot. Here are the current timings that appear to be stable. I'd still like to improve if I can.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 8, 2021)

Machinus said:


> Thank you for the detailed suggestions. I tried to utilize all of these settings.
> 
> I have tested the new configuration a lot. Here are the current timings that appear to be stable. I'd still like to improve if I can.



What exactly are you after?

1. If it's a reasonably fast daily that's not too hard on VDIMM, the Infinity Fabric, and the UMC, then you've already got it. Those settings look just fine. Ideally, that tRFC should be 140ns-150ns, but below 4000MT/s it can be hard to stabilize tRFC at 140ns without a pretty well-binned kit given how a kit's lower limit for tRFC doesn't change yet tRFC is always in relation to memory speed. So as long as you can bring tRFC down somewhere below 160ns you're just peachy.

If your goal with this PC remains to game and not to delve into the world of B-die overclocking, then stay right where you are, verify it in HCI (to at the very least 1000%) or TM5 (3 or more runs on anta777), and go about your day.

2. If your ego is wanting more because you've seen some Tom, Dick and Harry on the internet run 3800CL14, then I'm sorry, B-die can always "improve". And there's always a lot of room to "improve" if you're chasing numbers. Question is, how much time and effort are you willing to put in to personally learn how the timings behave and do the HCI / Karhu / TM5 testing day in and day out?

Let's not forget that you're running 4 x 16GB dual rank sticks. If you want to get the most out of your kit, you're going to need to go straight to 1.5V VDIMM. But if you do, you will need to put a small fan in there dedicated to blasting air at your sticks if you're running anything more power hungry than a RTX 3060 Ti and still want your mems to remain stable. So if you're ready to go there, we can easily try for CL14 and tighter secondaries, just be aware that it may not be feasible below 1.55V.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 8, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I have a pretty good B-die kit, but it's 64GB, and the IMC cannot keep it stable past 3800Mhz.
> 
> So, I'd like to tighten my timings instead to improve performance. My current configuration is:
> 
> ...


You already got some good tips, a few I can share is lower tRP, 15 or 14 is probably okay, tCL+tRCD=tRAS so 32 and tRAS+tRP=tRC so 46 or 47, tRC*6=tRFC. Try tWR 12 and tRTP 6. I would lower soc voltage a bit, 1.2 is not necissary, even at 4000/2000 I don't need over 1.12V on my 5600X.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> What exactly are you after?



I know I can get more performance out of this kit if I work on it. What I really wanted was to get my fclk higher, but the IMC does not seem to be able to support this capacity at a higher frequency, so instead I'd like to lower my timings. I'm very happy to increase DRAM voltage to 1.5 or 1.55, and I intend to put more time into this machine.

I'm already going to look more at the tRFC setting. Thank you for the information about the 140-150ns latency goal.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 8, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I know I can get more performance out of this kit if I work on it. What I really wanted was to get my fclk higher, but the IMC does not seem to be able to support this capacity at a higher frequency, so instead I'd like to lower my timings. I'm very happy to increase DRAM voltage to 1.5 or 1.55, and I intend to put more time into this machine.
> 
> I'm already going to look more at the tRFC setting. Thank you for the information about the 140-150ns latency goal.



The issue with running 1.5V or 1.55V is not with the B-die itself. It'll take it like a champ. The problem is when you try to game, all of your GPU dumps all its heat directly onto your RAM. B-die is a temp sensitive IC and freaks the fk out when it gets over 50-55C. You're running an extremely high density configuration, and 1.5V is a lot of volts for 4x16GB with no spacing in between the sticks.

The tRFC recommendations were more for a set and forget daily. If that's not what you're after, go to 140ns and first make it stable, and see about getting into the 130s. tRFC is the only timing that scales as much if not more with VDIMM as tCL does, and affects your performance just as much.

Okay. First things first, almost all Gigabyte boards feature a software-visible (in HWinfo) DRAM voltage sensor that is overvolted 0.03-0.06V over what you set in BIOS. Generally people take it as being more accurate, but it's up to you which one to believe - pretty important as 1.55V is definitely up there in terms of VDIMM and you don't want to be setting "1.55V" when you're really getting 1.6V+.

Do you want to try for CL14? If so, leave your subtimings as they currently are and try for 14-16-16 to start. tCL of 14, tRCDRD of 16, tRP of 16. Make tRCDWR 14 to start. tRAS and tRC probably don't need to be ideal right off the bat, leave at something like 32 and 50 to start to make sure they aren't getting in the way. See how much VDIMM you need to boot that and be reasonably stable in something like AIDA or Geekbench 3, guessing vaguely somewhere between 1.45-1.6V.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The tRFC recommendations were more for a set and forget daily. If that's not what you're after, go to 140ns and first make it stable, and see about getting into the 130s. tRFC is the only timing that scales as much if not more with VDIMM as tCL does, and affects your performance just as much.
> 
> Do you want to try for CL14? If so, leave your subtimings as they currently are and try for 14-16-16 to start. tCL of 14, tRCDRD of 16, tRP of 16. Make tRCDWR 14 to start. tRAS and tRC probably don't need to be ideal right off the bat, leave at something like 32 and 50 to start to make sure they aren't getting in the way. See how much VDIMM you need to boot that and be reasonably stable in something like AIDA or Geekbench 3, guessing vaguely somewhere between 1.45-1.6V.



I decided to adjust the tRFC first before moving onto trying to lower CAS. I noticed that my system seems to benefit from GDM, which may make it difficult for me to get CAS 15 stable.

I was able to get a first attempt at a lower tRFC in a few different configurations with hours of stability tests. I will come back to this after I work on CAS. Here is one configuration after 1hr of Prime Large, where I was able to get tRFC 276:


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 8, 2021)

Its true about Gigabyte boards feeding a little more voltage to DRAM from what the setting is. Auto or manual. Having my XMP profile ON with auto Vdimm would not feed it with 1.35V but 1.36+V. I now have it on 1.44V and  DRAM voltage fluctuates between 1.44~1.452V. Actually you can see it in BIOS if you re-enter it after setting it.



HWiNFO reports the same



@Machinus you should cool your dimms further. As @tabascosauz said 4 populated dimms cant circulate air around them too well. Active cooling upon them would be nice.
Also HWiNFO can report your dimm temps as well and its a more modern tool from the obsolete HWMonitor.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> What exactly are you after?
> 
> 1. If it's a reasonably fast daily that's not too hard on VDIMM, the Infinity Fabric, and the UMC, then you've already got it. Those settings look just fine. Ideally, that tRFC should be 140ns-150ns, but below 4000MT/s it can be hard to stabilize tRFC at 140ns without a pretty well-binned kit given how a kit's lower limit for tRFC doesn't change yet tRFC is always in relation to memory speed. So as long as you can bring tRFC down somewhere below 160ns you're just peachy.
> 
> ...





Machinus said:


> I know I can get more performance out of this kit if I work on it. What I really wanted was to get my fclk higher, but the IMC does not seem to be able to support this capacity at a higher frequency, so instead I'd like to lower my timings. I'm very happy to increase DRAM voltage to 1.5 or 1.55, and I intend to put more time into this machine.
> 
> I'm already going to look more at the tRFC setting. Thank you for the information about the 140-150ns latency goal.



I understand wanting to see what the memory is capable of, as my hobby is overclocking and benchmarking. I literally don't game on PC or do anything so cpu or memory hungry to justify the hours and hours I spend tweaking cpu/gpu/memory. It just makes me happy to see what I can squeeze out of hardware. If this is you too, I totally get it. However, if you are looking for significant gains for real world application from adjusting secondary timings, you will be sorely disappointed. Once you get a decent overclock and tighten primary timings there is nothing really noticeable beyond that. Just be aware of why you are doing it and if it's time spent wisely or not.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 8, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I decided to adjust the tRFC first before moving onto trying to lower CAS. I noticed that my system seems to benefit from GDM, which may make it difficult for me to get CAS 15 stable.
> 
> I was able to get a first attempt at a lower tRFC in a few different configurations with hours of stability tests. I will come back to this after I work on CAS. Here is one configuration after 1hr of Prime Large, where I was able to get tRFC 276:



So you already can see what I mean when I say that you're going to be thermally limited. It wasn't even gaming and your sticks are already exceeding 55C. You're also going to have to provide some feedback on that VDRAM sensor like I said, at this point I have no idea what your 1.45V VDIMM is actually turning into. HWInfo will provide it under the motherboard sensors group.

Also, stop using HWMonitor and install HWInfo. For testing just use HCI Memtest to start. P95 Large is good as a UMC stressor, but it's not a first line memtest.

145ns tRFC is fine from a performance perspective. If you want to chase numbers then you can go lower, but looking at your temps I'm afraid you already have no wiggle room.

If you want to run CL15 as a compromise, you will be running 2T command rate as I just don't see a way you'll have the VDIMM headroom to push 1T without GDM. So you'll just have to benchmark it (AIDA64, membench in DRAM calc, Geekbench 3, etc) to see if it's worth it over CL16.

Also, get thar tRP back to 16. No point lowering it below tCL, you're not in balls-to-the-wall territory to warrant that yet. You're just costing yourself VDIMM.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 8, 2021)

He's still using hwmonitor.... geeze at this? And your temps are getting out of hand.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> So you already can see what I mean when I say that you're going to be thermally limited. It wasn't even gaming and your sticks are already exceeding 55C. You're also going to have to provide some feedback on that VDRAM sensor like I said, at this point I have no idea what your 1.45V VDIMM is actually turning into. HWInfo will provide it under the motherboard sensors group.



The temperatures slowly climb to mid 50s because the airflow is good, but not directly over the DIMMs. I have to get some new hardware to add to give adequate cooling to my RAM. That will be an interesting project.

In the meantime, I am doing shorter stability tests.  

Right now, I am stable for about an hour with these settings:
DRAM 1.488V (from HWiNFO)
3800Mhz
15-15-15-15-30 
tRC 45
tRFC 270
Most of the other settings are "Auto," including 2T command rate.

So, I was able to get CAS 15 at 3800, although it does produce a lot of heat. Since it's a very gradual temperature increase, I think adding active cooling will really help.



thesmokingman said:


> He's still using hwmonitor.... geeze at this? And your temps are getting out of hand.


I have changed to HWiNFO. I apologize.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 8, 2021)

Machinus said:


> The temperatures slowly climb to mid 50s because the airflow is good, but not directly over the DIMMs. I have to get some new hardware to add to give adequate cooling to my RAM. That will be an interesting project.
> 
> In the meantime, I am doing shorter stability tests.
> 
> ...


So by going to 2T command rate, you just wasted everything you gained by going from CAS16 to CAS15.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> So by going to 2T command rate, you just wasted everything you gained by going from CAS16 to CAS15.


Nah, he wrote its on auto. Auto = 1T. A lot of settings are fine on auto contrary to what a lot of posters think.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Nah, he wrote its on auto. Auto = 1T. A lot of settings are fine on auto contrary to what a lot of posters think.


Not on Ryzen systems, it's 2T or gear down.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not on Ryzen systems, it's 2T or gear down.


I don't think that's correct. I don't bother touching gdm, pdm, 1t and yet I'm running 1T.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> I don't think that's correct. I don't bother touching gdm, pdm, 1t and yet I'm running 1T.


Gdm looks like 1T.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 8, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Gdm looks like 1T.


Sort of... it's like a half step down.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 9, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Sort of... it's like a half step down.


Sorry, it appears to most software as 1T.
Obviously it's as you say, more like 1.5T.


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 9, 2021)

In my case when everything its auto even when I increase DRAM multi beyond XMP profile...
PDM: Disabled
GDM: Enabled
Cmd2T: 1T

Never saw Command Rate on 2T even when I tried 3800MHz with tighter than XMP timings.



Machinus said:


> The temperatures slowly climb to mid 50s because the airflow is good, but not directly over the DIMMs. I have to get some new hardware to add to give adequate cooling to my RAM. That will be an interesting project.
> 
> In the meantime, I am doing shorter stability tests.
> 
> ...


Have you run any RAM benchmark before you started OCing? A lot of times just higher frequency and/or tighter timings wont improve performance. RAM benchmarks(scores) is one thing and real apps/gaming is even another.
And I sincerely suggest to switch to other stability tests than P95. I find it (and most people) very abusive for the CPU. At least if you continue to use it on a daily basis, lower CPU frequency/voltage or just the Precision Boost limits (PPT/EDC). CPU frequency can impact DRAM performance but what you're looking for is compared results and not absolute performance. When you'll find RAM limit you can restore CPU to its max performance. Actually, the CPU boosting behavior can mess with RAM benchmark results and its better to have it lowered to a more steady state during RAM OC trial.

AIDA64 has a RAM benchmark (cache and memory) and RyzenDRAMcalculator also has a quick MEMbench score/stability test.
For more intensive RAM test there are other apps more related to stress test but I'm not familiar with. Others can contribute to this.

Latest version of HWiNFO sensors mode introduces some new (AMD only) sensors and 2 of them are real time RAM (write/read) bandwidth. Those can be used to determine which app is actually write/read intensive.
You got to love this tool... Feel free to ask anything about all sensors. Also you can enable on sensors window settings(gear icon) the "show tooltips" for a general description of each sensor when you hover pointer on them.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 9, 2021)

For me to run 2T stable at higher clocks I have to have GDM disabled. 2T with GDM on just does the on off routine on my system. Not sure if it was a settings thing, I didn't dig too deep.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 9, 2021)

I have disabled all CPU overclocking for my memory testing.

I want to get CAS 15 working, but I have not been able to yet. CAS 14 is stable (although very hot), but that is because this memory kit seems to be entirely dependent on Geardown Mode for stability. The same settings will run with CAS 14, but increasing to 15 will not even boot. I'm not sure how to stabilize the odd latency without Geardown Mode.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 9, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I have disabled all CPU overclocking for my memory testing.
> 
> I want to get CAS 15 working, but I have not been able to yet. CAS 14 is stable (although very hot), but that is because this memory kit seems to be entirely dependent on Geardown Mode for stability. The same settings will run with CAS 14, but increasing to 15 will not even boot. I'm not sure how to stabilize the odd latency without Geardown Mode.


That's because you can't run odd numbered cas w/o disabling GDM.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 9, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> That's because you can't run odd numbered cas w/o disabling GDM.


I did disable it, but it won't boot anyway, even with the settings that work for CAS 14.


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 9, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I did disable it, but it won't boot anyway, even with the settings that work for CAS 14.


B-dies don't like GDM off, to run it you need a ton of voltage. In any case you are not running high binned dram and have hit the voltage and heat limit.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 9, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I have disabled all CPU overclocking for my memory testing.
> 
> I want to get CAS 15 working, but I have not been able to yet. CAS 14 is stable (although very hot), but that is because this memory kit seems to be entirely dependent on Geardown Mode for stability. The same settings will run with CAS 14, but increasing to 15 will not even boot. I'm not sure how to stabilize the odd latency without Geardown Mode.



Too hot. Forget about ever running this as a daily and gaming on it - you're not even running reasonably tight secondaries. Also pushing close to 1.6V at this point. If you can't stably run around 1.5V with 4/6/16/4/12/12 secondaries, there's no point going down this CL14 road.

If you're going to run CL15, set command rate to 2T and set GDM to disabled. Again, if you can't get the temps or volts down, you're gonna need to go back to CL16. Sorry, but that's the reality of running 4DIMM. Chances are, splitting your kit in half and 2x16GB will probably make these settings feasible thermally.

Go to properties and set TM5 to open in admin on every run.


----------



## Zach_01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Machinus said:


> I did disable it, but it won't boot anyway, even with the settings that work for CAS 14.


Having GDM Enabled with 15s is like GDM Disabled with 16s. Basically GDM does that.
Its 1 "GearDown" on odd values and makes them even (+1) to help stability.

Also Ryzens don't like odd values too much especially for the primary timings. You have more chances to run all 14s than having a few/some at 15.
But first you definitely need to improve dimm temps. At least under 50°C max. If you have an extra case fan you can temporarily placed it on the GPU backplate to blow air directly to the 4 dimms until you find a more permanent solution. This depends on the size/shape of CPU cooler.


----------



## Machinus (Apr 15, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> But first you definitely need to improve dimm temps. At least under 50°C max. If you have an extra case fan you can temporarily placed it on the GPU backplate to blow air directly to the 4 dimms until you find a more permanent solution. This depends on the size/shape of CPU cooler.


Thank you for the friendly and constructive feedback. I am actively cooling the DIMMs now. My temps seem to max out around 41-42C, now.





I could use some advice about where the peaks and troughs are in this DRAM configuration. Which settings are running closest to the applied voltage (meaning which ones would require lower voltage if they were loosened), and which ones have leeway (meaning which could I tighten without increasing the voltage)?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 15, 2021)

Machinus said:


> Thank you for the friendly and constructive feedback. I am actively cooling the DIMMs now. My temps seem to max out around 41-42C, now.
> 
> View attachment 196829
> 
> I could use some advice about where the peaks and troughs are in this DRAM configuration. Which settings are running closest to the applied voltage (meaning which ones would require lower voltage if they were loosened), and which ones have leeway (meaning which could I tighten without increasing the voltage)?



No VDIMM increase:

tRDRDSCL and tWRWRSCL both to 4.
tRCDWR lower, doesn't make a lick of difference to performance.
Possibly more VDIMM:

tCWL/RTP/RDWR from the wack config that you're running, to something like 14/8/8.
tRRDS to tWR from 4/6/16/4/12/12 to 4/4/16/4/10/12, 4/4/16/4/10/10 or 4/4/16/4/8/10
Definitely more VDIMM:

Sub-140ns tRFC.
GDM off.
If it's stable under gaming load temps, there's no reason why you'd want to loosen it  

But as long as you have a reasonably fast GPU in the system, all this talk of DIMM temps during TM5 is pointless. They will get a lot hotter during gaming, and that's what you need to worry about.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 15, 2021)

Machinus said:


> Thank you for the friendly and constructive feedback. I am actively cooling the DIMMs now. My temps seem to max out around 41-42C, now.
> 
> View attachment 196829
> 
> I could use some advice about where the peaks and troughs are in this DRAM configuration. Which settings are running closest to the applied voltage (meaning which ones would require lower voltage if they were loosened), and which ones have leeway (meaning which could I tighten without increasing the voltage)?


Agree with tabasco. Without touching voltage the following should be doable: tRRDL 4, tRFC 270 (or 258 if you lower tRAS and tRC by 2 each), scls to 4, tRTP to 6 and tRDWR to 10, tWRRD to 1. tCWL is probably better off at 12.


----------

